# Sarasa Nachwuchs



## Sarasa (10. Apr. 2011)

Hallo aus Stuttgart,
habe mir letzes Jahr einen Teich auf meinem Balkon gebaut.
Menge: 300l
Fischbesatz: 5 Sarasa
Durchlauferhitzer: 1KW (hält im Winter das Wasser konstant auf 15°C)
Teichfilter: Fluval FX5
UV-Klärer: 9W

Nachdem ich vor einer Woche starkes Gebalze der Sarasas feststellen konnte und sich dann einzelne Paare in den Flachwasserregionen zum ablaichen trafen , reagierte ich sofort und entnahm die Eier die ich finden konnte.
Ich überbrachte die Eier in einen Ablaichkasten den bestimmt viele aus der Aquaristik kennen.
Tägliche Kontrolle von mir und Betrachtung einiger Eier unter dem Binokular.
Ein paar sind dann auch verpilzt, das ist wohl normal. 
Heute, nach genau 10 Tagen war es dann soweit und ich kann verkünden: Nachwuchs geschlüpft. 
Als ich im Teich nachschaute wimmelte es nur so von den Kleinen, hatte wohl einiges an Eiern übersehen.
Habe mir aus dem Keller nen Aquarium geschnappt und nen Eheim Außenfilter. Bastelte mir sozusagen heute mittag kurz nen Aufzuchtbecken. Ca. 25 Fischies mühsam rausgefangen und ins Aquarium überbracht, die im Ablaichkasten ließ ich drin. Restliche bis jetzt unfangbar, habe aber auch viele Pflanzen und Verstecke im Teich, so dass die Überlebenschance sehr hoch ist.
Zur Nahrung:
Ich verwende hartgekochtes Eigelb, zerrieben zwischen den Fingern. Es bilden sich dann Eigelbwolken unter Wasser in die die Kleinen schwimmen und die Partikel fressen. Desweiteren benutze ich normales Teichfutter das ich zu feinem Mehl (und wenn ich das schreibe dann mein ich auch Mehl) zermörsere.
Als Bodengrund rate ich von gröberem Kies ab, die Fischies sind so blöde  und verfangen sich unter den Kiessteinchen. Entweder sehr feiner Grund oder einfach NIX ist zu empfehlen.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt in welchem Behältnis die Kleinen am besten gedeihen, Teich, Ablaichkasten oder Aquarium.
Ich halte die Interessierten unter Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß Sarasa


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sarasa Nachwuchs*

 Sarasa (hast Du auch einen Vornamen?  )

Glückwunsch zur "Vaterschaft", halte uns auf dem Laufenden und vielleicht gibts ja auch bald mal Bilder der Kleinen?

Viel Spaß hier im Forum und :willkommen !

lG,
Daniel


----------



## andreas w. (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sarasa Nachwuchs*

Hallo Stuttgart, 

erstmal Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs, *aber* versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, für was nimmst Du - in einem 300l Becken den Fischlaich raus und ziehst Dir den Fisch nachwuchs.

Bitte - nicht daß ich es Dir nicht gönnen würde, aber für das "kleine" Fischbassin genügt doch der Fischbestand der da ist, oder züchtest Du zum Verkauf? Dann kann ich´s verstehen und bitte um Entschuldigung. Aber nur um zu gucken wo´s am besten wächst, find ich nicht so sehr gut.

Wenn ich Dich mißverstanden habe, hilf mir auf die Sprünge. Ich möchte keine Mißverständnisse.


----------



## Sarasa (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sarasa Nachwuchs*

Hallo Daniel, hallo Andreas,
danke für die Grüße.

@Andreas
ich züchte ja eigentlich nicht. Das war nicht so gewollt.
Aber ich gebe nunmal jedem Lebewesen eine Chance, deshalb will ich einfach wissen wo es den Tierchen beim Heranwachsen am besten tut.
Mehr Fische möchte ich nicht, das würden die Eltern auch nicht vertragen. Ich werde den Nachwuchs in gute Hände weitergeben, Geld dabei ist mir nicht wichtig da ich keinen Tierhandel betreibe und auch nicht betreiben will. Sollte jemand von Euch nen kleinen haben wollen, so dürft Ihr gern vorbei kommen.
Vielleicht kommt ja die eine oder andere schöne Farbvariante heraus.
Mein Gedanke dieses Themas war einfach mal die Info an Interessierte oder die es werden wollen. :__ nase

Grüße
Elmar


----------



## Sarasa (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sarasa Nachwuchs*

Festgestellt am 15.04.2011:

Die Tiere im Teich sind dunkel, die Tiere im Aquarium sind nun heller.
Das liegt wohl am hellen Kies, den es im Teich nicht gibt.
Die Tiere passen sich also farblich an das Umfeld an.
Von der Größe sind alle noch gleich.

Gruß
Elmar


----------



## pema (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sarasa Nachwuchs*

Halo Sarasa,
Experimente sind sicher sehr interessant, aber mit Lebewesen sollte man sie nicht anstellen. 300 l sind schon für 5 Goldfische zuwenig - meiner Meinung nach - egal was für einen Filter oder was für eine UV-Anlage du hast. Dir ist schon klar, dass diese Tiere größer werden?
Den ganzen Nachwuchs wirst du sicher nicht so ohne weiteres rausfischen können und Abnehmer für deine Goldfische werden auch nicht Schlange stehen. Also was wird dann geschehen...ab in den nächsten Stadtparkteich ?? oder statt 5 Goldies in einem zu kleinen Becken 15 Stück...die sich sicherlich auch noch vermehren bevor sie geschwächt durch schlechte Haltungsbedingungen krank werden.
Tut mir leid, wenn ich etwas grantig klinge, aber ich kann mir als jahrzehntelanger Aquarienbesitzer ein Volumen von 300 l sehr gut vorstellen und weiß, dass selbst mit der tollsten Technik ein Überbesatz ... und den hast du ...zum Fiasko führt.
petra


----------



## Sarasa (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sarasa Nachwuchs*

Hallo Petra,

nö habe ich nicht, da die Tiere im Teich wohl von den Eltern gefressen wurden (ich finde keine mehr). Es befinden sich ca. 5 im Ablaichkasten und ca.25 im separaten Aqua. Abnehmer für die kleinen finde ich ohne Probleme.
Ich halte meine Fische Artgerecht, habe mir das auch vorher berechnet.
Und den Stadtparkteich verbiete ich mir. Was für eine Aussage ???
Es ist auch kein Experiment, sonst hätte ich das geschrieben und auch örtlich angemeldet.
Meine Wasserwerte sind sowas von optimal und da wird sich auch nichts ändern, da ich diese ständig überprüfe. Verstehe nicht was Deine Anmerkungen sollen.

Gruß
Elmar


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sarasa Nachwuchs*

Hallo Elmar,

keine Ahnung,  was Du da vorher nach welcher Formel berechnet hast - aber 5 Sarasa in einer 300-Liter-Waschwanne ist in meinen Augen Tierquälerei. Und da kann ich Petras Gegrummel durchaus verstehen.

Gruß
Christine


----------



## pema (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sarasa Nachwuchs*

Hallo Elmar,
denken wir mal weiter...die Fische vermehren sich. Sicherlich wird das in diesem Jahr nicht dein letzter 'Zucherfolg' bleiben. Bei den ersten Babys ist man noch ganz aufgeregt. Bei den nächsten denkt man schon 'Sche...'. Die Abnehmer sind versorgt. Du betreibst ja keinen Handel...oder?
Also wohin mit den Tieren? Man läßt sie also einfach im Becken und hofft, dass sich alles schon von alleine regeln wird. Tut es aber nicht, zumindest nicht ohne Tote...auf seiten der Fische natürlich.

Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich mir seit fast einem Jahr überlege, ob ich in meinem 25x so großen Teich wie deiner es ist ( ein ziemlich kleiner Teich also) wohl mal 10 __ Moderlieschen einsetzen kann und ihnen ein artgerechtes Leben bieten kann (...und ich werde noch ein weiteres Jahr überlegen...), dann finde ich es schon erstaunlich mit welchem Stolz du auf deinen Nachwuchs in wirlich schlechter Haltung hinweist. Und da kann das Wasser noch so klar sein!!
petra


----------



## Sarasa (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sarasa Nachwuchs*

Ihr zwei sagt das ich Tierquälerei betreibe und eine schlechte Haltung habe.
Ihr schreibt das ich mit Stolz berichte.
Das sind Eure Meinungen die ich nicht vertreten kann.
Ich aber halte meine Tiere Artgerecht, das Eurer Meinung nach mit Euren riesen Seen in einem 300L Teich nicht möglich ist.
Der Gedanke von mir war nicht, hier mit Stolz zu berichten, sondern Information für andere zu schaffen.
Ich habe mir lange Zeit gelassen hier etwas zu schreiben, und habe keine Lust mich hier blöd anmachen zu lassen, von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben.
Desahlb verabschiede ich mich und wünsche Euch noch fröhliche negative Gedanken in Eurem kleinen Hirn.
Gruß Elmar


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sarasa Nachwuchs*

Schade, daß für einige "artgerecht" schon ein Fremdwort zu sein scheint, das zwar verwenden, aber dessen Bedeutung sie nicht begreifen. Arme Fische.


----------



## Regs (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sarasa Nachwuchs*

Hallo Elmar,

wenn Du fünf Aquarium-Goldfische in 300 Litern halten würdest wäre das völlig ok. Bei guter Filterung passt das. Die Tiere werden aber auch maximal 18-25 Zentimeter groß und haben einen anderen Bewegungsablauf durch die doppelte Schleier-Schwanzflosse - sie sind ziemlich langsam.

Sarasa, __ Shubunkin, Goldfische, Wakin, Jinkin sind Teichvarietäten. Sie gehören ebenfalls zur Rasse __ Goldfisch, unterscheiden sich aber hinsichtlich der Beflossung und von der Färbung her etwas. Diese Tier werden 30-35 cm lang und sind schnelle Schwimmer. Sie benötigen etwa 250 Liter Wasser pro Fisch und ein Becken für sie sollte nicht kleiner als mindestens 2000 Liter sein damit sie genügend "Auslauf" haben.

Die Teichvarietäten des Goldfisches zu fünft in einem 300 Liter Becken zu halten ist daher keine gute Idee - und wird hier zu Recht bemängelt. Vielleicht findest Du einen Abnehmer mit einem großen Teich für Deine Fünf und kaufst Dir lieber die handelsüblichen Schleierschwänze.

Die Jungfische von Teichgoldfischen aufzuziehen - das sollte man wirklich nur machen wenn man sichere Abnehmer oder sehr viel Platz hat.  Goldfische wieder los zu werden ist oft nicht so einfach weil sie sich in manchen Teichen stark vermehren und die unabsichtlichen Züchter ihre liebe Not damit haben, sie wieder los zu werden.


----------

